

Three.js: Javascript 3D engine - mcantelon
http://github.com/mrdoob/three.js

======
CoreDumpling
In case anyone else noticed that the author seemed familiar, he's the same one
who did the Harmony sketcher: <http://mrdoob.com/projects/harmony/>

Lots of other incredible demos on his portfolio page: <http://mrdoob.com/blog>

~~~
mrdoob
hey, glad you like my stuff :D

~~~
po
Last time I played with harmony sketch, I found a cool bug/feature. I wanted
to know if you knew about it…

If you open it up and use the grid mode to draw a bunch of dots on the screen,
then switch to a different mode (like long fur) and hit clear it will
immediately render all of the grid dots connected with fur. You can then
cancel and save the image. I know it works in safari… not sure about other
browsers. Is that an intentional behavior?

~~~
mrdoob
I'll have to try it on Safari, but that's not supposed to be normal no...
Sounds like a wicked bug though! ;)

------
mrdoob
To the poster: thanks for spreading the little library over here! ^^

~~~
thmz
Nice lib and examples!

Some time ago I also started with a 3d engine (path tracer). If anyone like to
have some code: <http://thuijzer.nl/jsrender/> (I never took time to
optimize/bugfix the code).

------
samratjp
First, processing.js and Raphaël, now Three. Man, js is definitely getting all
the love these days :-)

------
shiftb
Fantastic work. I wonder how long before this sort of thing can be used to do
3D development on the mobile web for devices with full browsers (iPhone, Palm
Pre, Android, etc...)

------
Sharlatans
I think this is also JavaScript:
<http://www.ambiera.com/coppercube/webgldemos.html>

------
brianmckenzie
Fails for me in Firefox, runs great in Chrome.

All the same, this is awesome. Thnx!

------
thinkbohemian
pretty amazing what can be done with 7.5 kb worth of javascript

~~~
mrdoob
Well, you'll then be amazed with what can be done with just 297 bytes ;)
[http://www.p01.org/releases/512b_jspongy/jspongy_hardcore.ht...](http://www.p01.org/releases/512b_jspongy/jspongy_hardcore.htm)

~~~
romland
Warning to other clickers: It pegged a core and made browser (FF3.6) pretty
unresponsive.

Nifty none the less.

~~~
shiftb
Your comment only made me want to try it more!

------
9lessonslabs
Awesome

